# Under water Camera



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Decent price on a new camera
Cabela Bargin Cave


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

george


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i bought one of the older versions of this camera a couple of years ago and only used it 2 times before it stopped working .took it back to cabelas and got my money back due to that was the only type they had left.was on my way to northern michigan to ice fish for lake trout.stopped at frank's great outdoors by saginaw and bought a fish t v 7 and have used it now for 2 yrs without any troubles.it also has a 100ft cable on it.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Most people I know with these consider them a 'fun toy' but not a very effective tool for fishing. I guess if you get the one with 4 directions of camera and split screen it might be mildly useful. I think as this technology improves in the future though it will get better and hopefully cheaper.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

big red said:


> i bought one of the older versions of this camera a couple of years ago and only used it 2 times before it stopped working .took it back to cabelas and got my money back due to that was the only type they had left.was on my way to northern michigan to ice fish for lake trout.stopped at frank's great outdoors by saginaw and bought a fish t v 7 and have used it now for 2 yrs without any troubles.it also has a 100ft cable on it.


I just bought the same thing about a year ago...I have only saw something on it once, this summer....do you use a type of pod?? can you please help me with the ins-and-outs of how to effectively use this? thanks pm welcome//


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

drop mine all the way down to the bottom,then bring up about 6-8".hold it there for a little bit ,then gradually turn it.i also have the compass for it which makes it easier to turn and hold in place.adjust screen as you go.cloudy to muddy water can be difficult at times to see what is there.in 50-100ft water,i set it so it points straight down.this way i can find suspended fish such as trout,pike,whitefish and walleyes.in good clear water drill a hole on the edges of brushor weeds and see what might be in there,then if see some in towards the debris drill holes closer and start fishing.it's a blast to watch the fish to take or bait or be able to if it is big enogh to fool with.the bad part is ,you have a tendacy to watch the camera during good bites that you watch the fish take the bait and you don't set the hook quick enough.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ok thanks alot!...that did clear most of it up,but when fishing what do you do with the line/cord?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I drill three holes in a triangular pattern and drop my camera down one hole my Vexilar transducer in another and then fish out of the third one. Sometimes I will only drill 2 holes and use one for the camera and the other one to fish out of with the Vexilar in it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

are you watching your bait? the white dot on the screen in this pic is my bait, if you can get everything set up like this, where you can see your bait, then you should be able to see a lot of fish checking out/biting your bait. its a big pain to get everything set up but once it is, its cool to watch! its also neat to see what your bait does when you jig the rod. it doesnt take much to make a jig dance around. you can check out the different actions of different jigs. not that you cant do that in a bucket also, but still 

im not sure how fishtv is set up but this cabelas 5" model has a spool on the handle. it doesnt rotate though. its just wound on there, most of the loose line is under water.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

pic of a pic, hard to get a good shot....but you can get the idea. i will say that compared to an Aqua-Vu camera, the cabelas picture is more blurry.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

OK well how do you keep your camera in the same position and not moving or laying on the bottom ? thanks a ton and sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that's an awesome pic!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the camera is kept in a vertical position with the grommet (black ball with a groove) laying on some kind of support. the grommet "grabs" and holds the cable at any position you set it to. the left/right position is maintained by the friction of the ball on the support (the support should not let the grommet rotate unintentionally) in my case my support is a paint stick but a tripod or a compass works much better


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've sworn off Cameras! Nothing beats a good flasher... I actully gave the underwater camera two chances, bought one used it, major PITA, sold it..... Found a deal on another one, bought it, used it, MAJOR PITA again, sold it! lol I had the tripod, plenty of extra room in the shanty, just hated the setup time involved (both setting up and taking down), unless you didn't mind a big ball of cords laying around. 

Humminbird Ice 45 is my new baby when it comes to finding the fish under the ice....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> MAJOR PITA


 cant say i disagree


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree I got ride of mine adn will be (hopefully)getting a flasher before the start of th eseason this year


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

as for the extra line and not laying on the bottom you can purchase a compass.it's a hard plastic disc that has a slot for the cable to go through so it will be in the center of the hole.also has 3-4 plastic hooks that you weave you line through to lock in the depth.if you need to turn the camera to a new position or adjust,you turn the compass and the viewer is in a new position.the compass will cover a 10" hole and is very light and about a 1/2"thick.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks so much..im gonna look online and see where I could get one..where did you get yours? thanks!!!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have one that I use when I'm planning on being out all day. If I can take the quad out on the ice, I'll take it. The first one I ever used was at Presque Isle. The water there is clear and it is a blast using one. I've used it at Buckeye also but can't see as far. Still you can see fish come up to your bait that you'd never know were there. They are a "toy" for me. I have my vex but the camera is always fun to use and watch. I have a fish TV now that works as well as my Aqua View did. I also have a motorized and a stationary tri-pod. The motorized one is really nice as all you need to do is press a button to turn it. Check Aqua views web site to see both types. Many places on line sell them.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a link that shows it. These are the best price I found as they usually sell for $109.99. I'm sure you could find them on e-bay.

http://www.walleyetacklestore.com/moicepod2.html

Here the tri-pod also:

http://www.walleyetacklestore.com/aquavuicepod.html


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

dale thanks a lot...I m going to try the compass (more compact!) lol and then tripod if it doesnt work out..thanks for all the help everyone!!


----------

